# Twin Empires



## Khristos (May 30, 2004)

Hello Folks I figured I would throw out some story from my current game.

 Unlike many who are merely humble when they say they are not the greatest writers... I am honest when I say my skills are mediocre... hopefully that wont get in the way of the story very much.

Quick background. It is a homebrew world. The village where the action starts was recently attacked by bandits more intent on murder than actual pillaging. enough procrastinating 

The Law of Three Part I

Pridus 13 Martius 1486 IR
Angus Mac Daffyd- Aerish Warrior
Jaresh- Storm Blooded Psion Warrior
Brother Francis- Thingol Cleric of Zaphkiel
Ra'Seth- Lizardman Druid
Grimshaw McDahl- Aerish Wizard of the Seven

Angus sat on the porch of the inn waiting for the meeting to start. Jaresh muddled about the town well lost in thought. A carriage with church markings pulled into the square. The first out the carriage door was Brother Francis guiding his massive bulk. Spotting the titanic priest Angus got up to greet the priest with 

" So are we finally going to be doing something about this bandits?". Francis confused by this greeting asked what news of the town (Francis had espied while entering the village that disaster had struck).

" Oh nothing outside the bandits that attacked" replied Angus becoming increasingly agitated. Grimshaw exited the carriage at this time. Francis asked about the location of one Ian Mac Daffyd.

"My dad died trying to protect Annabelle" said the aggravated Aerish

Francis muttered something about how the symposium would be ruined and then added more loudly that he would assist in whatever way he could.

" What news of Peter who owned the shop?" asked Grimshaw softly

" He died as well... someone should do something about those bandits"

" I havent seen one of those before" mused Grimshaw

" What... an innkeeper?" said Angus becoming even more surly

" No behind you" answered Grimshaw

Angus turned around and found himself face to chest with a mighty ( and naked) lizardman.

" Greetings" said Grimshaw in 3 tongues....

" Hey Donel and Todd you gotta see this" called Angus

Initially Francis thought of shouting "DEMON!" but given the fact many villagers had weapons at their sides he decided that would be a bad idea and instead remained quiet. He chuckled lightly to himself.

Ra'Seth merely blinked and nictated. Even Jaresh lost in thought eventually noticed the Lizardman and moved over to engage in conversation (the learned reader should note that Jaresh has many features which normally can stand out in a crowd one of which is being blue).

As the scene progressed Ra'seth finally revealed that he sought knowledge of the Godwood. Jaresh gifted with great wisdom noted that the lizardman had in fact just ealked out of the very woods he was seeking.

At this time Gunther son of Cedric sometimes known as Gunther the "Disliked" came riding into the village upon a horse. He was an old man given to a harsh nature. His stern nature had served him well and he had amassed a great fortune. This fortune and his noncharitable ways had only worked to enhance his reputation. So great was some people's dislike that they relished his home had been burned down. Of course being simple people they still mourned with him over the death of his wife and the abduction of his daughter.
He cast an appraising gaze over the young men gathered together.

" Ah a churchman maybe now people will take action "

"aye" said Angus feeling uneasy of being in agreement with Old Gunther. 

" Dont worry when I am heard at the meeting this WILL happen" fumed Gunther. " Ahh a lizardman... aid us and you will become a rich man" he then turned and strode into the church.

" ahh indeed a new friend to help us. Outsiders would be better at handling this."

Ra'Seth turned and found a richly dressed human walking towards him.

" Come inside friend your help and counsel will be welcomed" The man grabbed his arm and tried to "assist" Ra'Seth into the church. "don't worry we are a civil people" the man added when Ra'Seth didn't budge.

The persistant nature and general oily nature of the man caused the lizardman to lightly growl. Sensing his impending death may possibly follow the man let go of the lizardman. He murmured that he would meet them at the meeting and hurried inside.

Francis waddled into the church and failing to find Brother Marcus asked the young Oblate where the village priest could be found. William stared at him silent for a moment his lip lightly quivering.

" Brother Marcus has gone on to his reward for his service to the Seven" . " I am left here to carry on his duties as best I may until the diocese of Remes sends a replacement" he added trying to sound more confident.

Francis mentally noted that the priest had died and tried to assure the young oblate that he seemed to be doing fine. He then took a seat as best as he could manage so that the Oblate could begin the meeting. William blessed the meeting and reminded the assembled men to have a care to the teachings of the holy scripture regarding the issue and to not blaspheme or speak ill in a manner inappropriate to the locale. He then cast a glance to Francis who nodded in approval at the oblates opening words.  Gunther immediately seized the pulpit and offered 200 gps to any man that left with his man Niall on the morrow to track down and get back the women. Angus shouted approval than asked "why wait?!?" to which Gunther replied that his man had tracked the bandits briefly to be sure they had not merely cut into the woods. Jerash remained dubious as to how he knew trhat the bandits were even continuing north. Gunther evasively answered that he had his sources. After much arguing it was decided that Jerash, Angus, Ra'Seth, Grimshaw, and Francis would accompany Niall.
When the meeting ended Angus invited the others to join him at the inn to rest and sup before the next dawn. It was at this time that William approached and spoke with Francis and Grimshaw. A secret meeting was planned for just after the 11th bell.
While the doughty servants of the Seven were talking. Gunther approached those who remained.

"You three.... I have a proposition. Angus your father knew of these types of things.. Jaresh you have the look of someone who would meet with... and you" he looked at Ra'Seth " You arent even human. The priest and his counterpart... they wouldnt understand these things, revenge. You three though dont look like you would take offense to the offer." Gunther leaned in. " I know some people that can call upon the old ways and ask for the aid of..... a sidhe, yes I believe that is what it would be called. That creature will help get your sister and my daughter back. It will lend it's aid."

" The sidhe are dangerous and give nothing freely." said Angus remembering well the tales of his father.

"I have means. It will be paid. It must help. Anyway if you are up so such goings ons come to the orchard after midnight.. You kids get away from that horse!" back in his traditional cold demeanor Gunther mounted and rode off.

" Master Angus my master requests a boon." Said a young voice.

The group turned and there stood James, apprentice to the blacksmith Osric. " He requests that the broken blade that hangs in your inn be made available to him."

Angus called to his brothers, Donel & Todd. " Hey Donel the blindman wishes to take mother's sword! "

The claymore had been wielded by the boys' mother. Indeed the sword although broken had been used by their mother to slay a demon and  savetheir father's life. Donel bitter and broken said Angus should choose. He seemed to decide everything although Donel was the eldest. Angus reminded Donel of his duties. Angus and Todd agreed there was no harm in letting an old blind man have the blade for a few days. Todd then mused that if the old man fixed the claymore that they mey need to change the name of the inn. Jaresh went home to grab some gear before returning to drink with the rest of his new companions.

***
Francis and Grimshaw made their way to the church after the 11th bell. At the door they were greeted by William who carried a small candle. In a display of power Grimshaw called up magical light. The startled Oblate quickly closed the door.... and then barred it.

He looked around for imaginary eavesdroppers. " The Religuary is this way. I give you two the items and you guard them." 

The man was obviously nervous and had the two men fumble about the altar before remembering the hidden chamber could not be accessed thus. Eventually he led them to the reading chamber beneath the rectory. There using mechanisms the three entered a secret tunnel that led to an ancient crypt underneath the church. An ancient sarcophagus was at the center of the cicular room. Intricate carvings and reliefs depicting imagery of the sacred texts adorned the stone container.

" Here lies St Adrastes these last 500 years" said William with reverence. Neither Francis or Grimshaw had ever heard of this Saint
William intoned a blessing and then the 3 men worked open the lid. Inside there were the remains of a skeleton. On its right side rested a longsword the blade seemed to glow with a soft white light. It seemed slick as if an oil or water were on the blade. To the left a staff of white ash some 6 ft in lenth. At the feet rested a small cedar box. A breastplate and a purple cloak adorned the mortal remains of St Adrastes.
Francis invoked Zaphkiel and learned that the sword, staff and box were magical. William confirmed that by the old records those 3 items were accorded special meaning. Francis shook his head remembering well that by an administrative error he had been sent to a cloister of nonfighting men. Still at least in William's case those hours spent reading instead of learning how to fight did not go entirely to waste.
They returned to the inn to learn that the others had retired for the evening.... or so they thought.
Grimshaw using magic tested the enchantments of the staff and learned that it warded against attacks and acted as a very small resevoir of magical power.
Francis penned a scroll....

*** 
Meanwhile The remaining three headed out the door into the full radiance of Diadi. In the distance all could hear the clang of a hammer working steel. Ra'Seth could make out an old man's voice speaking in a foreign tongue. Occasionally a lower voice would utter the same harsh language. Knowing that the old man was rumoured to be mad they discounted as him talking to himself while he worked in gibberish.

Having drunk their courage the 3 went into the orchard. There they were greeted by six men in white robes and hoods. Niall came out of the shadows obviously also somewhat drunk. One of the men who had a voice unfamiliar to the folk from the village told them where to stand and to remain quiet for the ritual. Diadi shone down in full radiance. The men began chanting and rythmicly pounded the ground with their staves.

" They look like they know what they are doing" whispered Angus to Jaresh.

 The air became even colder. 

A creature drifted out of the wood. At first glance it would possibly be mistaken for an elf. However it was much taller and its eyes the color of topaz and were slitted like a cats. It's finger nails were long and straight seeming almost like claws given the length. Its hair was long and straight silver and its skin milk right. It carried a long narrow blade at its side. Beautiful and terrible it uttered an ancient tongue to those who would summon it.

The three men thought something may be wrong when the men in white began whispering amongst themselves.

Gunther removed his hood and strode forward to the creature. " I will pay your price" he said.

"Very well" said the creature, its voice conveying both the sweetness of honey and the bitterness of death. It turned to the 4 petitioners. " Follow me"

The four followed the creature. The orchard was no longer of apple trees but of an ancient wood unknown to any of them. Eventually they came to a hill in a clearing of which a great rock that radiated heat jutted out. Angus noted that many features of the area mirrored the land of his beloved village. With a lazy gesture the ground opened up forming a tunnel that went deep into the hill. 

Within the tunnel treasure lay strewn about. Eventually the group came to a chamber at one end there seemed a throne made naturally from the stone. A circular table was in the middle of the room with a single chair near it. Upon the table amidst the scattered gold and gems were a gourd and pouch. Resting on the chair was large shirt of chain of a silvery hue. Dangling from the side was a horn fashioned from a great bull's horn. Etched with with a flowing silver pattern in hung from a simple looking leather thong. A broadheaded spear leaned against the wall. A leafy vine pattern was engraved going down the haft. The entire thing seemed to be fashioned of metal. 

"One of you shall receive the gift of knowing how to use a portal to shorten your travel time. The rest of you shall be allowed to take an item from here. Be careful as with all things some of these items may be two edged in regards to harming those that would use them as well. Who will take the gift of knowledge?"

"I will." said Niall. He winked at Angus and murmured " knowledge like this will make me the finest hunter in the Godwood." 

Quickly Angus stepped up knowing that an ill bargained gift could be a disaster. "What price has been paid?" he asked. 

The figure resting upon the throne affixed him with it's gaze. " The only thing that lasts for humans. The man Gunther has paid with his life. In the next 8 day he shall be hunted by the Hunt of Cernunnos. If he lives till dawn he is a free man... sadly the sun comes so rarely to these woods" it smiled revealing a pair of fangs. "So I ask you a second time to choose a gift. I shall ask a third and then we are done. More light perhaps to allow you to see better "

 The Sidhe caused the torches on the walls to flare with life. The fire seemed unnatural as did the shadows it created. However it danced upon the gold and jewels strewn about the room. Ra'Seth let his viper roam freely on the ground and it grew to great size. 
Eventually the three had chosen. Jaresh had taken the spear and found it to be incredibly light. Angus the oversized chain shirt which also was incredibly light. Ra'Seth took the gourd which seemed to exhibit no overly special properties but merely seemed to be serving as a container for some sort of liquid inside. The gourd top seemed to be carved in such a way to be able to open and close. On the whole it was unwieldy as it could only be held from the sides or the bottom. 

"Chosen... some well and some not so well, but chosen nonetheless. Know this these gifts are for you alone. Regifting will bring a curse upon the gifter and the gifted. Upon your mortal death these items will find their way back to me. Now go and leave this place!"

The four walked out the tunnel and closed behind them. Too late did Ra'Seth remember his snake companion and the mound sealed. The Sidhe was outside waiting for them. 

" A piece of silver given freely by the earth. I would have no feeling of debt between us on your part." He handed the silver coin to Ra'Seth.
The coin seemed not to be fashion by any craft of mortal ken. Yet indeed it was a coin. No graven images of mortal rulers was stamped upon it. It seemed to soak up and glow faintly with light of the single moon of Arcadia.

" My snake?" 

" Part of my domain now"

" Very well I was not its master"
" Go!Return to the land of men and trouble me no further"

The group went back into the wood which eventually became mere apple trees again. There they met with the men in white.

" Don't worry Gunther we will get your daughter back before the Feast of Oester" said Angus. The old man merely nodded subdued. 

" Get out of my head." moaned Niall clutching and tearing at his hair. " It is horrible... they are whispering always whispering."

Angus nodded remembering well both the warnings of his father and the warnings given by the creature. The 3 went back to the inn and rested.
In the morning as the 5 companions ate breakfast before the sun came up a shriek was heard in the village. James started screaming for help. The companions hastily rushed to the smithy.

There stood Osric. Blood streamed down his face running as if tears from his ruined eye sockets. Several wounds were seen on his body. The claymore was affixed by a clamp its blade facing out into the workroom. The blade was reforged and glowed very faintly. Osric kept intoning in a harsh language. Grimshaw recognized the tongue as Old Thingol but too late did he recognize that the smith was incanting in ancient Thingol as he threw himself upon the blade, driving it through his solar plexus as the sun broke upon the land. So quick was his movement that he eluded Angus grabbing him before this fell deed. The sword glowed more brightly with a cold blue, traces of frost surrounded the wound on Osric. Francis called down curative magics upon the tattered flesh but it was too late. Thus passed Osric, son of Harald, blacksmith of Pyre's Rock. 

Angus quickly cleaned the blade as a bloody blade brought misfortune and woe. It was icy to the touch. Inscribed upon it where there was no writing before were ancient runes. Grimshaw confirmed the runes said loosely " Fury of Pyre". With a heavy heart did the five go to meet Gunther and his man Niall.


----------



## Khristos (May 30, 2004)

My world works on the aspect of there being 3 prime material worlds that overlap one another. 

 Shehaqim- the Prime of Law was the domain of a long lived and orderly race known as the Elohoim. During the Celestine rebellion this land was ravaged as the Elohoim fought a war that somewhat mirrored the War in Celestia.

 Arcadia-  Was the domain of the Mor-Danu. While they and the Sidhe that served them fought off the Elder Ones. The land itself was left poisoned with shadow and slowly darkened.

 Heled- The being known only as the Maker and the Mor-Danu created this land together. The land itself corresponds the Shehaqim and Arcadia (the three primes overlap each other). As the Mor-Danu were already weakened by war they needed to slumber after creating this world. To allow easy access for moving the Children of the Mor-Danu (Sidhe, Fey, Gnomes) several hidden planar gates were made.

The Maker-  This being tapped into the source using its power to effect namings upon things. Rumoured to be the most powerful of the Elder Ones He founded his own dominion beyond the Great Abyss and Pandemonium (birth place of the Elder Ones). Thus it was he that ordered things. After the Archon rebellion was settled and the rebels were cast into the Nine infernal Dominions of Arka to serve as a buffer against the Demon Lords. He began a great descent and battled Elder One after Elder One naming each that he could. As he descended his power waned as he called upon the Source to name where he went and those he had defeated. After awhile in the Abyss his power began to wane considerably (which is why the deeper one travels the more chaotic and frenzied it becomes) Finally as many of the greatest of the Elder Ones surrounded him in the Primodial Chaos of Pandemonium he caused a great barrier to seal himself and them beyond the reach of Calling

The Mor-Danu- When they awoke they discovered they had been bound within the order of the Maker and thus were of roughly the same power as the 16 Great Archons (7 Celestial and 9 Infernal) .  They are prone to slumber as they are trapped in dying Arcadia. They curse the Maker for his treachery against them but still struggle to lend aid to their creations that reside within Heled.

Elves and Dwarves- Elves were the creation of the Sidhe who wished to test the limits of power after the Descent. Dwarves were created by the Maker to serve as custodians of Heled and act as a foci for Order. Thus since Dwarves represent law and the Elves are borne of chaos they often have "disagreements" 

The Rule- Heled is a mortal world where the immortal come to visit. The Maker to prevent immortal rule has set the Rule. This rule is that any immortal may stay for a year and a day within Heled and then may not return for Two Years and a day. Willful disregard strips the immortal of its immortality. Granted some races are extremely long lived and this may not seem much of a punishment unless you were immortal and now knew that you would die in 4,000 years. Also Immortals must be called to Heled and "bound" to a mortal creature. Immortals who are called are also subject to death.
Of course as with so many things of the Maker the finished products are never perfect (such is the nature of Chaos to allow for randomness). Named Elder Ones, Archons, Mor-Danu, and Ascended gods all seek to bend the reality and the rule.


----------



## Khristos (May 31, 2004)

*Twin Empires -  The Shadows of Arcadia PT 1*

Numas 14 Martius 1486 IR ( Oc Tzolkin 1242- ADR, 11 Riuros 1384- GCY)

 Armed and equipped the small band met in the town square. With a harsh and stiff manner did Gunthar son of Cedric greet the assembled men. Clad with black furs and adorned with a simple golden chain clasp. He surveryed the motley band before him. At that time a traveller happened into town. His eyes a solid blue and his hair tinged blue as well thus marking him as one of the Blooded. He noted the band of armed men in the town square and also noted the recent devestation suffered by the village in course he decided to render aid... his name was Jevis aka Jevis the Blue.

 Gunther offered coin to each of the assembled. Angus who was all for looking for his own sister who was also kidnapped returned the money and thus the group set out with Niall know called Niall the Mad as their guide. 

 Soon it became apparent that brother Francis would be hard pressed to meet the pace set by the deranged ranger. The ranger slowed the pace and always seemed to mutter in a strange language as if arguing with himself. He drew Angus and Jerash aside knowing that they knew of the deed of last night and said he would open the mortal when Diadi rose. Onward the group went as darkness set upon the wood. 

 Many thought it was just mild superstition or the natural dark forces of the wood at work that caused a strange shift (save the 3 who knew that they had entered the shadowed lands of Arcadia). When Grimshaw determined to strike flame Niall became agitated and said that light attracted the shadows. 

 Time drifted as the group rested and it soon became apparent that there would be no sun rising upon the land. Still in the occasional breaks Diadi's full light poured down providing at least moonlight in the shadow realm.

 Eventually Grimshaw heard low rumbling voices in the distance fading in and out of hearing. Everybody stopped and listened more carefully but couldnt hear anything and decided it was the wood playing tricks upon the young mage. Soon it became apparent that indeed there was a campfire in the distance and low rumbling voices were heard. The group decided to go around and evade the obstacle ahead.

 Doubt began to flood Grimshaw as to whether ignoring an action would be a good thing to do. So he pointed out several things it could be which would be of interest to the party. Angus opted to go take a look to ease the conscience of the young mage. 

 He drew close enough to see three large humanoids (8 ftish)hunched around a large fire. They were passing around a large jug and drinking from it. After the right one took a swig it spit on the fire and it flared up which caused the shadows to dance wildly in the clearing causing them to laugh uproariously. The left one was turning a large spit with a boar roasting on it and had an axe tucked into it's belt. A maul was propped up next to the middle one and the one on the right had a greatspear driven into the ground with a bag hanging from the second boar hooks. The bag looked like it had something trying to get out.

 After Angus drew back and made report an argument briefly broke out over what to do. Two main arguments were either for rescue of whats in the bag or waiting for the ogres to pass out and free the contents of the bag by stealth. Grimshaw stated he had magic available that would render the ogres unconcsious but need to be within 15 ft to use it. A general assault plan was made.

 Grimshaw's magic was weaker than he surmised against the large creatures and he merely blinded one of them. Angus waded into battle his cold iron and silver short swords cutting deeply into them. Jerash thrust about with his own spear. Francis invoked Zaphkiel to bless his allies. Jevis shot the blinded one with his crossbow. As the ogres grabbed for weapons Grimshaw again tried to unleash his arcane magic but bearing in mind the reach of the ogre with the spear failed to succesfully channel his power. Angus continued to cut deeply into the ogre who brought the maul to bear, killing it. 

 The ogre with the spear in a grisly display of power drove his spear into the body of Grimshaw and blood spattered and the mage dropped like a stone. Francis immediately moved to petition Zaphkiel to heal the mages wounds. Angus absorbed a mighty blow although his elfmail helped absorb most of it. Jevis shot the blind ogre and scored a remarkable hit. The ogre recovering and seeing the crossbow bolt sticking out of him hurled his axe at Jevis the axe buried deeply into his chest and blood sprayed everywhere pinning his dying body to a tree. Angus and Jerash working in tandem finished off the spear wielder.

 Once again did Francis invoke Zaphkiel and barely saved Jevis. Jerash and Angus  both fell upon the last remaining ogre as it pried the maul from the dead hands of it's friend.  It reaered back and tried to drive Angus into the ground as if he were a tent peg. The blow was telegraphed and easily evaded. The two men made short work of the last ogre. 

 The group then debated briefly whether it was wise to just open the bag. Angus never one to condone longwinded arguing just cut open the knot. Inside was what appeared to be a gnome. The gnome cautioned Francis and pointed at Grimshaw. 

 " The Lady doesnt care for those with the stink of the Archons on them... as you saved me I give you ring o' fat one so maybe she doesnt turn you into big fat toad" 

" who are you?"

 " I am Mixon... she is near you had best be going" 

 The group hurried back to where Ra'Seth watched over Niall... They found Niall stiff and unmoving and saw no trace of the Lizardman. Eventually the ranger could move again.

 " So beautiful.... she took Ra'Seth"
 " Who"
 " A lady so beautiful... so beautiful it was horrible" 

The group knew with a sinking feeling that they would need to find the very Lady they were told to avoid.


----------

